# Left BRP in the UK - What to do?



## Vincit25 (Jul 7, 2017)

As titled, I've left my BRP in the UK (long story short - the DVLA was supposed to send me back my BRP before I left for a holiday but failed to do so). I've read a number of threads, and the thing I am most worried about is not being allowed to board. However, I'm a national of Hong Kong and I do NOT need a visa to visit the UK for less than 6 months. I have a BRP because I study there. But since it is not term time (ie I am not studying) and I am staying for less than 6 months, would it cause any problems to board the flight? What is the best course of action?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a grey area and there is no clear published Home Office guidance on the matter. As a non-visa national, you should be allowed to board the return flight without BRP. 
When Home Office was approached for a comment, they have stated that BRP-less passenger may be allowed entry after various mandatory checks being performed by Border Force Officer (BFO), including the verification of immigration status using government database. Once they are satisfied about the passenger's identity, they can grant entry with an open-date stamp, writing BRP's unique number by hand above the stamp. In real-life experience, passengers without BRP have encountered great difficulties, with some BFOs reluctant to grant them admission in the absence of BRP. So the usual recommendation is to obtain your BRP at all possible before you reach the UK Border, by getting your returned BRP couriered to you while abroad if you can arrange through a friend or relative. If you have no choice but to attempt to return without your BRP, you are clearly taking a risk. You should not be endorsed to enter as a visitor, as you are not and can create difficulties later when you next try to leave and re-enter UK, as you are only meant to have one valid leave at any one time.


----------



## catonia (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, I am facing the exact same problem as you. DVLA has not been able to send me back my brp before I go on my trip. May I ask about the details you face when you enter the UK without brp. Did you prepare any copies of evidence before you travel and did you face any problems when going through the boarder? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Vincit25 (Jul 7, 2017)

I ended up getting a friend to send my BRP to me via DHL. Cost me about £40 but I didn’t want to risk entering the UK without a BRP.


----------



## Densofian (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello! I used this forum to get help when I was in a similar situation so I thought I'd return the favour 
I'm a Singaporean student living in the UK on a Student Visa. I left my BRP in my London house when I went back to Singapore during the Easter break. On the return flight, I made large A4 copies of my BRP, front and back, (I told my friend in London to help me take a picture and send it to me) and when I reached immigration I was hoping for the best. 
Fortunately, I just told the officer my situation honestly and he said that it was ok and he typed in the number from my photocopy into the computer and let me in without any hassle. He even joked, "I'm only doing this because there's a long line behind ya." Maybe I was lucky and got a nice officer? Either way, there's no real need to panic and stress like I did before my flight. As long as that number on the BRP is there I think it should be ok! 
(Probably worth mentioning I arrived in Gatwick airport) 

Hope this helps someone in some way!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You were lucky because you are a non-visa national. A visa national without BRP (or visa) will almost certainly be denied boarding the flight to UK, as the airline will be fined heavily for carrying an inadequately documented passenger.


----------

